
Ask HN: How can i get initial signups for my software(Grow in Cloud)? - haristauqir
I&#x27;m currently looking for feedback and ways to market the product. Any kind of suggestion or help would be appreciated.<p>URL : http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.growincloud.com
======
UsherUz
Product Hunt is a nice option

